# New  workout



## cinierialberto (May 11, 2016)

I hope that it is place right. 

A1
Bench press  4*6
Dip  3*8
Lat machine 4*6
Pulley  3*10
Should press with dumbell (hammer grip)  4*10
Curl  with dumbell  5*5
French press with dumbell  3*10

B1
Squat  4*6
Press 45? 3*8
Leg ex  3*8
Leg curl  3*10
 Carf machine 3*12

 A2
Incline bench 4*8
Flyes cable  4*12
Chin up  4*max
1 arm row  4*8
Should press with dumbell 4*8
Curl Scott 3*12
French press  5*5

 Sorry my English.  

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## cinierialberto (May 12, 2016)

Up 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## gymclass (Jun 27, 2016)

I do press 4*20, show no mercy to abs. But be careful.


----------

